# Camping in Land Between the Lakes



## collndan (Mar 7, 2008)

Does anyone have any reccomendations for campgrounds in Land Between the Lakes. 
2 families camping in July with kids 8,10 and 13. Would like a lakeside site.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Hello collndan, welcome to the site.


I am in TN, and have been to LBL several times, but havent camped there yet. I usually go there for hunting.

There is another post in this category about Piney Campground at LBL.


Here is the LBL website campground list as well


LBL has three family campgrounds. Hillman Ferry, Piney, and Energy Lake. All of them have campsites along the lakeshore. Hillman and Piney also have recreational activities and programs at the campground. 

LBL Map


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Here is the other post, about Piney Campground


----------



## cassiem (Nov 16, 2007)

Hello collndan, welcome to the community!


----------



## glfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Hello collndan-welcome. We have never been to Land Between the Lakes camping, but have stayed with family who live on the lake. I've always had a great time spending time on the lake. 
Please share with us where you end up going and how your experience was at that campground. The more we can share our experiences with campground the better others camping experiences can be!!!


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

Good to have you here on this site. :welcome: It sounds like someone has camped there before. I have never heard of it before, so maybe I should look it up. You got a nice plan for camping there, and I can't wait to hear about all of your adventures. People on this site have many of them to share. :thumbup1:


I found this website with it on it: 

Land Between the Lakes National Recreation Area


----------



## bill0830 (Nov 16, 2007)

My neighbor went there last year and then the next weekend, his neighbor went. Both of them said they had a great time. I think they went to Piney at LBL.


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

After you visit the Land Between the lakes I want you to tell us what you did there. The place is very large and the list of things to do must be long. I know when I visit a larger place I try to figure what out I am going to do first. I hate waiting in lines, so I go to shops and tiny places with out them. You can find me buying small things like postcards, or toys. The gift shop at Sandy Bottom Nature Park is loaded with great stuff to buy. Pencils, stuffed toys, rocks, candles, food, and jellies. I can't turn down rasberry jelly, blackberry jam, and strawberry preserves.


----------

